# Matthew 13:44 - Eschatological Parables



## C. Matthew McMahon

Here is the text:

Matthew 13:44 "The kingdom of heaven is like treasure hidden in a field, which a man found and covered up. Then in his joy he goes and sells all that he has and buys that field.

Do you see this as the man buying the field as "Christ/God" or as "you."


----------



## JohnV

Me.

I see this treasure as something that I invest my life into. I need to be willing to sell all that I have for it. That is, whatever is of this world I should be willing to sacrifice for the next world, for it will not go with me to the next world. This is not just material things, but also goes into my inner being; namely, my desires, my intellect, my aspirations and ambitions, and even the things I believe in. 

Probably the word that makes me think it's myself rather than God is the word "found." It gives me the idea of stumbling onto something of great value.


----------



## Scott Bushey

The kingdom of God is like: 

A net, a man, a mustard seed, leaven, a treasure, a merchant man, a certain king, a householder, ten virgins, a man traveling.......


----------



## VanVos

Quick question, is this speaking of enter the kingdom through law or Gospel?, I have a theory that it might be the same truth that he shared with the rich young ruler Matt 19:16-26, although I haven't finished studying it yet. any thoughts??

VanVos


----------



## JohnStevenson

[quote:03d7649ada="VanVos"]Quick question, is this speaking of enter the kingdom through law or Gospel[/quote:03d7649ada]
I don't think the parable is that specific. The point is that the kingdom is so valuable that the wise man does everything he can do in order to gain that kingdom.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Jonathan,
Men have never entered the kingdom through the law........


----------



## VanVos

[quote:a2556e5206="Scott Bushey"]Jonathan,
Men have never entered the kingdom through the law........[/quote:a2556e5206]

Did you honestly think that I was suggesting that, surely that would make me the biggest heretic on this board if was to believe that. Although I think that I could have explainned myself a little better, sorry about that. 

I believe that this parable could be speaking of christian obeying the law as a result of regeneration as a doer of the Word James 1:22

Or Could this be the Cov of works way of entering the kingdom, and Christ fulfills it on our behalf, like the sermon on the Mount. 

Trust me when I say this, salvation is 100% of God, regardless of how one might interpret this parable. Sola Gratia.

VanVos


----------



## Scott Bushey

Jonathan,
My question was sort of tongue in cheek. I knew you didn't mean that literally.


----------



## VanVos

Yeah I guess I deserved that some-what. I should have explained myself more. 

VanVos

P.S. Let's pray that we don't have to evacuate this weekend


----------



## andreas

***Do you see this as the man buying the field as "Christ/God" or as "you."***

I see Him as Christ.He "emptied" Himself to establish His kingdom.
andreas.


----------

